# Drop ceiling problem



## Bandit37804 (Jan 30, 2010)

We have a dropped ceiling made with Armstrong 2x2 tiles. although these tiles are fairly thick, the corners want to sort of "curl up" and we don't know how to get them to lay flat. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

curling up from being wet or being too tight in the brackets?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

How old are the tiles? I don't think the corners are "curling up", I would bet the middle is starting to sag. This will happen with some tiles over time. Or if the get wet. Do you have any pictures of this "curling up"?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Pretty common depending on the style and age of the tile. And whether there is a lot of stuff loaded on the tops of the tiles, such as flex duct, wiring or insulation. A lot of places use tegular tile that drop down below grid level so that the curl is less noticable.

http://www.armstrong.com/resclgam/na/ceilings/en/us/prod_detail.asp?itemId=45140.0


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Pictures would help.


----------

